# OUCH, OOHH, OWIE, #*&^% !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I sneak out of my office to a shaded area and launch a 3/8" steel using a single 3050 at a 25 yard tree and smack it, but the smack I got in the web of my hand between my thumb and forefinger was really painful !!

I did not have my safety band between the forks so the tubes and pouch came back and smacked me and smacked me hard. I put a safety bar in place after that experience and shot a few more shots and did not get smacked in the web of my hand. As you can see, it is a few rubber bands looped between the forks stopping the pouch from coming back and smacking me !!










wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Never had that problem. Are your tube loops tight on the fork ears or can they rotate freely over the metal ears?*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like a OTT that slid into a TTF. Turn that set up into Pseudo tapers and it should be okay. We all have scars from Slingbite ...or will. :iono:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Been shooting looped tubes for years on the SPS, Scout and the Alley cat for years and never had that problem.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you took care of the issue


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I wonder if a set of tabs would work as well? I'm new to tubes. They are certainly a different animal.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

From the looks of the picture, you choke way up on the forks right under the rubber bands. If your bands are coming back with that much force, could it be that your ammo is to light. In my mind, your bands should use all their energy propelling the shot. Just guessing.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot some more this am with the "Rubber Band Wall" between the forks and got no smacks. Using single 3050 for 3/8" steel and shooting 25+ yards out. Did not have my chrono set up as it would have become a spectacle where I was shooting ;- ) All I can say is I would HATE to be hit with the 3/8" using the 3050 singles.

As far as @SJAaz saying I might be shooting lighter than ammo than I should, I TOTALLY AGREE ..... I'm pushing the envelope by have the elastic a bit over board for the ammo I'm shooting, but the elongation factor is high so the elastic on my slings is under quite a bit of stress at ~530% elongation factor and has a lot of snap !.

I made 3 sets of looped 3050's today and they have some poop for sure. Did not shoot them, just put them in plastic tubes that will go in one of my shooting bags.

wll


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

The traditional way to eliminate handslap would be to match ammo weight to bands. However after much vexation and experimenting I found the best way is to have your tubes go through holes drilled into the forks. I shoot 2040 red tubes full butterfly and had a hell of a time with handslap till I figured that out


----------

